# New to Archery from Tennessee



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Vol19.


----------



## Old Man’s Child (2 mo ago)

If you have an archery shop nearby, I would recommend going there and see if they have the bows you are considering and shoot all of them plus anything they might recommend that is similar in price, performance, etc.


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

Where in Tennessee, if I may ask. I'm in extreme SE TN.


----------



## Vol19 (2 mo ago)

I’m from the middle Tennessee area. Back and forth between murfreesboro and crossville


----------



## Vol19 (2 mo ago)

NockWorst said:


> Where in Tennessee, if I may ask. I'm in extreme SE TN.


I’m from the middle Tennessee area. Back and forth between murfreesboro and crossville


----------



## Vol19 (2 mo ago)

Tim Roberts said:


> Vol19.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Vol19 (2 mo ago)

Old Man’s Child said:


> If you have an archery shop nearby, I would recommend going there and see if they have the bows you are considering and shoot all of them plus anything they might recommend that is similar in price, performance, etc.


I’ve found one nearby that has lots of good reviews. I’ll make sure to go check it out. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## JoeyBagOfDonuts27 (6 mo ago)

Welcome! I’ve been into archery for all of 15 minutes but I’d echo what was mentioned above about shooting as many bows as possible before buying. I was dead set on buying a particular brand bow simply because of the name and what I heard other people say. After shooting a handful of different brands I ended up going a different route. You’ll know the right bow when you shoot it.


----------



## Vol19 (2 mo ago)

JoeyBagOfDonuts27 said:


> Welcome! I’ve been into archery for all of 15 minutes but I’d echo what was mentioned above about shooting as many bows as possible before buying. I was dead set on buying a particular brand bow simply because of the name and what I heard other people say. After shooting a handful of different brands I ended up going a different route. You’ll know the right bow when you shoot it.


Thanks for the advice! I’ve been on that kick a bit seeing the used deals that are around. I’ll make sure to head to the pro shop and shoot first. Thanks


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Alex_S (Aug 22, 2021)

welcome from Lebanon, TN. I recommend shooting them all and seeing what feels best to you always keep and open mind and not be brand dedicated. I’ve been to timberwolf, archery den and Taylor’s archery shop and they have all been good to me.


----------



## HoytHunterRX3 (May 18, 2019)

All three bows you mentioned are excellent choices. I’m biased towards Hoyt but all three bows are great.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Joe in Tennesee (Feb 9, 2019)

Welcome from another member from Tennessee. 
I can’t offer any advice on shops in your area because I’m over in Paris Tn.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

There isn’t much to offer in east Tn, I have to go into Asheville NC to find people who know and help become a better archer


----------



## Vol19 (2 mo ago)

rapids said:


> Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


Thank you very much. Hoping to use this as a resource to help get my bearings


----------



## Vol19 (2 mo ago)

Alex_S said:


> welcome from Lebanon, TN. I recommend shooting them all and seeing what feels best to you always keep and open mind and not be brand dedicated. I’ve been to timberwolf, archery den and Taylor’s archery shop and they have all been good to me.


Thank you. I’m leaning towards Timberwolf. They seem to be the closest to me and I’ve only heard good things about them


----------



## Vol19 (2 mo ago)

Primeshooter67 said:


> There isn’t much to offer in east Tn, I have to go into Asheville NC to find people who know and help become a better archer


Well that’s no good. Seems to be a lot towards middle and west Tennessee


----------



## Vol19 (2 mo ago)

Joe in Tennesee said:


> Welcome from another member from Tennessee.
> I can’t offer any advice on shops in your area because I’m over in Paris Tn.


Paris is a nice town. Glad to see some other Tennessee people here.


----------



## Vol19 (2 mo ago)

solomtnhunter said:


> Welcome to AT


Thank you very much!


----------



## Vol19 (2 mo ago)

HoytHunterRX3 said:


> All three bows you mentioned are excellent choices. I’m biased towards Hoyt but all three bows are great.


Of the three that’s the one I’m leaning towards. Hoping to get to shoot all 3 in the next few days, but ideally I’ll be able to find a used one after the season is over that’s already got everything I need on it


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Capt_Cooz (2 mo ago)

Welcome. I’m in west tn. Like other folks have said, go shoot as many bows as you can before you buy. For the price range you’re looking at you could likely get an old stock flagship model. I’ve seen one fella on here with some old stock Elite Encores in the $700 range. Finding an Elite dealer to go and shoot one before you buy may be more of a challenge tho.


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Vol19 (2 mo ago)

Capt_Cooz said:


> Welcome. I’m in west tn. Like other folks have said, go shoot as many bows as you can before you buy. For the price range you’re looking at you could likely get an old stock flagship model. I’ve seen one fella on here with some old stock Elite Encores in the $700 range. Finding an Elite dealer to go and shoot one before you buy may be more of a challenge tho.


There’s a few places near me here but I’m not sure if any of them carry elite. I plan on going later this week to check it out so I’ll keep an eye out. Thank you!


----------



## Vol19 (2 mo ago)

NCbowhunter85 said:


> Welcome to AT!


Thank you!


----------



## Vol19 (2 mo ago)

Flat-Broke said:


> Welcome to AT


Thank you! It’s been great so far


----------



## B White (5 mo ago)

Welcome! I was In your shoes last year. I wanted to get into compound bows, and I remember growing up that everyone always talked about Mathews being the best… bought a Mathews from the dealer and hated it, but I did learn what I liked and didn’t like from a bow. Then I didn’t shoot for almost a year because of how disappointed I was with it. Ordered an Elite Enkore and I love it. Shoot as many bows as you can and find what you like. Don’t worry about brands


----------



## Vol19 (2 mo ago)

B White said:


> Welcome! I was In your shoes last year. I wanted to get into compound bows, and I remember growing up that everyone always talked about Mathews being the best… bought a Mathews from the dealer and hated it, but I did learn what I liked and didn’t like from a bow. Then I didn’t shoot for almost a year because of how disappointed I was with it. Ordered an Elite Enkore and I love it. Shoot as many bows as you can and find what you like. Don’t worry about brands


Seems to be the advice I keep getting. I’ll make sure to shoot as much as I can! I appreciate it!


----------



## RevBelleville (Oct 31, 2019)

Welcome aboard, see what is carried locally that way should you need support its available.


----------



## B White (5 mo ago)

Forgot to mention, someone recommended Harvest Archery to me in Dayton TN. I live in Kentucky and was told it would be worth the drive to go there.


----------



## Old Man’s Child (2 mo ago)

Vol19 said:


> Thanks for the advice! I’ve been on that kick a bit seeing the used deals that are around. I’ll make sure to head to the pro shop and shoot first. Thanks


I work in an archery shop in Colorado. Whether people change their minds or not, it’s at least gives them confidence in their decision. Nothing worse than making a big purchase and then wondering if it’s the right one. Any decent shop will take the time to let you figure out which bow is for you.


----------



## Vol19 (2 mo ago)

B White said:


> Forgot to mention, someone recommended Harvest Archery to me in Dayton TN. I live in Kentucky and was told it would be worth the drive to go there.


If Timberwolf doesn’t have what I’m looking for ik go check them out. Thanks


----------



## Alex_S (Aug 22, 2021)

Vol19 said:


> Thank you. I’m leaning towards Timberwolf. They seem to be the closest to me and I’ve only heard good things about them


They are great people there. The only thing is they pretty much deal with bowtechs, pse and bear if I remember right so if you want to try other bows such as Mathews, Hoyt, prime then you’ll have to go to another shop. That’s why I’ve been to all three of them. Another thing is to make sure you call timberwolf to make sure they’re open because I have drove over an hour to that place during their posted business hours an couple time and they weren’t there so call ahead.


----------



## Vol19 (2 mo ago)

Alex_S said:


> They are great people there. The only thing is they pretty much deal with bowtechs, pse and bear if I remember right so if you want to try other bows such as Mathews, Hoyt, prime then you’ll have to go to another shop. That’s why I’ve been to all three of them. Another thing is to make sure you call timberwolf to make sure they’re open because I have drove over an hour to that place during their posted business hours an couple time and they weren’t there so call ahead.


Sounds good I appreciate the info


----------



## GrtSaint72 (Jan 10, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## sixn2thirds (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Lambs (1 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## Earthroamer (2 mo ago)

Try a bunch of bows, don’t get caught up on brand. Learn as much as you can from shops or YouTube. And most importantly have fun.


----------



## Poirier_88 (Nov 4, 2019)

Welcome to AT! That's a great price range. You shouldn't have a problem picking up a quality bow. What kind of hunting do you have out in Tennessee?


----------



## muleyfanatic (Jul 22, 2014)

Youre going to love it!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome from GA


----------



## jaymz2020 (Jan 6, 2013)

Coming from a crossbow will be rewarding, good luck on your journey.


----------

